# How to install on FakeRAID Disk?



## tuximo (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi,

I tried to install FreeBSD on my Desktop (Dell Studio with with two disc configured by the manufacturer as one disc, bios configuration), but the installer doesn't recognize it. I installed CentOS Linux it work well but I want to use BSD now. How can I do? Is there a special parameter to pass to kernel boot?
Thank you in advance.

Tuximo.


----------



## Martillo1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you dismantle the FakeRAID in the BIOS so as to it presents two disks to the system?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably the graid(8) module needs to be loaded before starting the installer.  From the shell:
`# graid load`


----------



## tuximo (Dec 30, 2012)

No I can't because I steel need Windows and it doesn't work if I dismantle FrakeRAID (I tried it).


----------



## tuximo (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll try the graid module but I need to find some doc for it.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

`% man graid`.  Or click on the highlighted graid(8) in post #3.


----------

